# superglue



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

what make of super glue do people use to finish there slingshots?

cheers


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I just use whatever has cyanoacrylate.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Phil . I did a search and found this . Hope it helps. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40390-best-ca-for-finish/


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan also did a great video on this:






Some people viewing this video also recommend wearing a latex glove on the other hand to help reduce the white spots.

Edit: I didn't notice at first, but this video is also featured in the link that treefork gave above, and is discussed some there.

There's also some good information here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10968-how-do-you-useapply-superglue-as-a-finish/


----------

